# Riders in Huntington Beach



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

Any newbie roadies that live in Huntington Beach?? I just moved back here and been a mountain biker for a while. I havent ridden in a while but have built a roadbike before I moved here. So I am looking for other newbies in the area or intermediate riders willing to ride with a 14-16mph average pace rider

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok.... ANYONE live and ride from Huntington Beach?????


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

I just moved to Long Beach from Huntington Beach. I didn't come across very many riders, however you may want to check with the guys at JAX on Main St. They are pretty laid back. Several times a quick purchase would turn into a 45 minute visit because we would end up chatting.

As for routes, I found your a little limited, granted having lived in San Diego and San Francisco before were options are endless, its hard to compare. You can go north on PCH towards Long Beach or South on PCH down to Laguna Beach. If your feeling gutsy when in L.B. turn up Laguna and head up. At the fork make a left onto Skyline and enjoy the climb. 

If your the early time, on Monday, Wednesday and Fridays there is a group ride that starts in Newport Beach off PCH and Avocado at 6:35am. Ride starts at a bus stop and there is a Rubys across the street. Ride is about 22-24 miles and its a pretty easy pace. On Wednesdays ride there are a couple of climbs, nothing to serious though. Fridays group is a tad bit larger. I used to turn off from the main group so I never did the complete loop by I believe its about the same distance, only on a different route. I would ride from HB to Newport and back and log in about 55 miles. I'd be on the bike by 5:30am and home by 8:50. 

Finally, you can always tag along any rider you see on PCH. 

Good luck and hope you enjoy H.B.
________
Magic flight launch box


----------



## OC Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

*M-W-F Ride*

I’ve been doing the M-W-F ride (Most refer to it as “Roger’s Ride”) for a while. It’s a very good ride. I’ve noticed that over the past year, it seems to have gotten faster (or I’m getting slower?). But it’s worth checking out. On Mondays they'll average 20-21 mph. When they hit a couple of hills (Wed / Fri) it slows down to around 18-19mph). Come check it out.


----------



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

you guys obviously didnt see that im a newbie!! also Im not looking for group rides but more like individuals that live close by that I can call/email and when I get home in the evening or on weekends so I can grab my bike and ride to their place or vice versa and go do a ride to the beach or similar..... juist looking to get more miles in while I build my speed/distance/climbing....


----------



## pmc1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Three - four of us will be leaving LB, Spring and Bellflower, going down Belflower to pch then south to newport coast drive, up newport coast. 

We leave from a friends house around 8:30 - 9:00. You're more than welcome to join us. our avg at the end is 16-18mph.

We probably make it to the pier in Huntington an hour or so after leaving. 


pmc


----------



## tink bell (Jul 28, 2006)

Neccros said:


> Any newbie roadies that live in Huntington Beach?? I just moved back here and been a mountain biker for a while. I havent ridden in a while but have built a roadbike before I moved here. So I am looking for other newbies in the area or intermediate riders willing to ride with a 14-16mph average pace rider
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian



hey B, 
doesn't rach live in hb? i know she rides road. hit her up...

-t


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

Going to be doing Walnut to HB tomorrow. Then HB to Dana Point then back to HB. That's 100 miles. My first century!

My 37mile one-way lazy ride will start 3pm from W @ HB by 5pm
My 100mile century ride will start 10pm from W. HB by 12pm. Rest for 3hrs then leaving for DP by 3-4pm. Back at HB by 6-7pm. Will be buming a ride from friends on the return to W.

Join me for any part of this route if you want. I will be sticking to SART, and PCH.

Yes, I know this is not a _real_ century, but its the weekend! This is how I r-e-l-a-x.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm in *torrance.*


----------



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

tink bell said:


> hey B,
> doesn't rach live in hb? i know she rides road. hit her up...
> 
> -t


Tink,

We chatted about riding but it never seems to happen since she is always busy or is on call with work, etc.... I did manage to meet a girl who lives close by thats a roadie and I may start riding with her once she gets back this weekend from a small trip.

I basically just want a regular riding bud I can call up and hit the trail short notice and I dont need to plan something a week in advance to ride!! Also with my new job, I get every other friday off which is nice so I have an extra day to ride....

This girl might be that type of rider, we will see.... Or I will just hop on my bike and head to the beach solo since I am only a couple of miles from the sand, but having someone to ride with is more enjoyable...

Brian


----------

